# Who would you like to spend a day with?



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

There are a number of people I would like to hang out with for a day ..... 

I would like to hang with 'Maureen' the elderly lady who is well taken care of, lives in a care facility, but hangs out in the park near work & hollers at me (and everyone else) - "gimme a dollar!" nearly every day - or, she has once asked me - "can I have your coffee" ... and on a few occasions, a simple request of - "whats the time?" Oh, and she once asked me "can you lend me 50 cents" ... gotta love her!! I make light of it because she is not homeless, she does not _need _money - its just what she does to fill her days.

I would also like to hang with 'Mr Just Lost My Best Friend' - he also visits the park near work, and until recently, was with his best friend, a Great Dane. I don't know his name, but his beautiful boy recently passed, he was 9 yrs old - a wonderful age for a Great Dane. He told me that he was lucky to have 4 Danes in his life, one of them living to the great age of 13!! This man is also a senior - I would guess him to be perhaps near 80 ?

So they are my 'everyday' kind of people I would like to hang out with .... my 'celebrity' people .... well, I would LOVE to hang out with Pink, for just one day! I think I might have a girl crush on her! Lol!!

Its a controversial song, and I mean no offense by sharing - I completely understand that not everyone shares her views, but I just love this (I know its really old now, but it's still a goodie)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh what a great question. And I apologize in advance for getting religious, but to spend one day face to face, sitting down together, discussing so many things, would be Jesus. Oh I can speak to Him in my prayers, but to have His peaceful prescence right next to me, would be more then I could every hope for. 

(sorry again about getting religious, but it's more about being around that sort of Peace and having Him help me, in his loving way, understand why so many suffer on earth and what can be done. And also to have that incredible peace enter my soul) Also, I want to know if I am on the right track. Hubby and I don't go to mass every Sunday, becasue we don't make the time to go, when we were going, it was wonderful. I also want to know, how to maintain that peace inside me, and love one another, no matter what, and how can I be a better person, not just in words, but in actions.

p.s. I like Pink too. I think she is such a strong young lady.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

allheart said:


> Oh what a great question. And I apologize in advance for getting religious, but to spend one day face to face, sitting down together, discussing so many things, would be Jesus. Oh I can speak to Him in my prayers, but to have His peaceful prescence right next to me, would be more then I could every hope for.
> 
> (sorry again about getting religious, but it's more about being around that sort of Peace and having Him help me, in his loving way, understand why so many suffer on earth and what can be done. And also to have that incredible peace enter my soul) Also, I want to know if I am on the right track. Hubby and I don't go to mass every Sunday, becasue we don't make the time to go, when we were going, it was wonderful. I also want to know, how to maintain that peace inside me, and love one another, no matter what, and how can I be a better person, not just in words, but in actions.
> 
> p.s. I like Pink too. I think she is such a strong young lady.


Please do one thing for me? I know you don't know me, but PLEASE .... never ever say sorry, or apologise for what you believe in. Others may not share your belief, but it's YOURS - it doesn't matter what others believe. Ok?

Thanks for sharing who you would like to spend a day with!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Please do one thing for me? I know you don't know me, but PLEASE .... never ever say sorry, or apologise for what you believe in. Others may not share your belief, but it's YOURS - it doesn't matter what others believe. Ok?
> 
> Thanks for sharing who you would like to spend a day with!!


Thank you so much. I needed that. I just didn't want to offend anyone.

Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!!

And you go Pink, sing your heart out :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

At one time (when he was alive still) that would have been Anwar Sadat---anyone who could bring such peace to the middle east as he did was certainly gifted! Also: Mother Theresa & Pope John Paul II---gifted in self-sacrifice & courage! then there is Pavarotti---loved his voice, his style (except for his affairs) unknown to many that he was also involved in humanitarian work, financing and establishing the Pavarotti Music Center for Bosnia's developing artists, and performing concerts for victims of tragedies!
Alas, all of these are no longer living!
I would like to sit down w/Larry King and ask HIM the questions!
I think it would be interesting to meet the wife of the King of Jordan---to have tea w/her. She is a really classy lady!
I would mostly enjoy going to a nice botanical garden w/my 2 adult daughters---who live on the other side of the ocean---who in their own rights are gifted, beautiful and caring!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I so agree with Allheart. To be in the presence of the Almighty! The One who is constantly keeping.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I would love to spend a day (or just have dinner) with Leonard Cohen, my absolute favourite living singer, songwriter, and poet. He's amazingly brilliant and has an insight an view of the world, humanity, politics, social structures,etc. that I find completely compelling. I've seen him in concert recently, and his presence and energy simply fills an auditorium.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Jesus, Victor Hugo, Leo Tolstoy, and my mom and dad.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm going to be selfish on this one - because there's not just one person....

Back in July I got to spend the day with some of our Spoiled Maltese members and it was great......and back in May (in Atlanta) there were even more of you and that was great!

But there are even more of you that I need to hang out with!!! I have made such wonderful friends here, ....I'm spoiled, I want more!!! :blush: So...party at my house??? :smilie_daumenpos: ....Or we could always meet at Kerry's new vacation home. :innocent:

Friends are the most important thing to me.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

allheart said:


> Oh what a great question. And I apologize in advance for getting religious, but to spend one day face to face, sitting down together, discussing so many things, would be Jesus. Oh I can speak to Him in my prayers, but to have His peaceful prescence right next to me, would be more then I could every hope for.
> 
> (sorry again about getting religious, but it's more about being around that sort of Peace and having Him help me, in his loving way, understand why so many suffer on earth and what can be done. And also to have that incredible peace enter my soul) Also, I want to know if I am on the right track. Hubby and I don't go to mass every Sunday, becasue we don't make the time to go, when we were going, it was wonderful. I also want to know, how to maintain that peace inside me, and love one another, no matter what, and how can I be a better person, not just in words, but in actions.
> 
> p.s. I like Pink too. I think she is such a strong young lady.


 
*one day we will meet Jesus face to face, what a glorious time that will be, no more pain or tears, I can hardly wait.*
I don't believe you have to go to church every Sunday. He knows our hearts. Church to me is the people not the building I attend. I go to church because I love the worship in music and I always learn something new from my Pastor. But I draw the closest to God when I take quiet time and that can be where ever I am, I think it's a personal relationship with Christ that gives you peace and joy.

You have a special love in your Spirit, I feel it everytime you post. I love you Christine

I would love to meet all of you on SM, gosh I feel like your family already
Mother Theresa had such a loving and giving heart, she was very humble, I would love to be like that
I would love to have another day with my precious mom, I don't think I really undserstood the great love my mom had for me, I took it for granted, I miss her tender touch and her wisdom, she always put others ahead of herself, she never judged others and always made people feel they were so special to her and loved


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Please do one thing for me? I know you don't know me, but PLEASE .... never ever say sorry, or apologise for what you believe in. Others may not share your belief, but it's YOURS - it doesn't matter what others believe. Ok?
> 
> Thanks for sharing who you would like to spend a day with!!


 
I love you Jacqui, your one I would love to meet:hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would love to have another day with my precious mom, I don't think I really undserstood the great love my mom had for me, I took it for granted, I miss her tender touch and her wisdom, she always put others ahead of herself, she never judged others and always made people feel they were so special to her and loved[/QUOTE]

"The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, Paula!" Bless you.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I so love Pink. I admire her guts and her honesty in her songs. Love her.
The person I'd love to spend the day with is Katharine Hepburn. I always loved and admired her. Another straight shooter like Pink.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg sandi , my exact feelings, if i could spend one day with someone right now it would be to be able to be with my mom at least for 5 more minutes to tell her now hat i understand soo many things, that i loved her n now that shes gone i love her even more , she was such a caring person and i thank her for teaching me all she thought me... 

i would love to meet the SM girls n fluffs , and i would love to spend time with my Babytalk fmily , and chill with the whole cast of general hospital  

i also think pink is cool !


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd like the opportunity to spend time with Dr. Oz, Sylvia Brown, and Oprah - either singularly or together would be a blast! All very fascinating people.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a great question, Jacqui. 

Pat, as soon as I get furniture. LOL

Marsha, I love Sylvia Brown. That's a good one.

Big surprise, I'd love to meet Bono and say "kiss me I'm Irish". Just on the cheek, and, of course, a hug. I'd thank him for being the person he is. I'd thank him for over 30 years of beautiful music.

I'm lucky, I get signs from my Parents all the time.
xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I would love to meet every Mill owner in the world, and sock them in the face.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'd like to meet Cosy ~ LBB

Oh shut your perverted trap ~ Jops

I'd like to spend one more day with my BFF, Sammy ~ Frankie

I know, sweetheart, so would I ~ Jops

I don't remember what Sammy looked like ~ LBB

Perhaps because you're BLIND? Now shut up ~ Jops

You shut up. Hey, I would want another day with my BFF, Henry ~ LBB

We all would, as he kept YOU away from the rest of us ~ Jops

Now I'm thinking I would like to meet the folks at the Prada factory, in Italy ~ Frankie

:blink: ~ Jops

I'm with you, Franks, I heard they will make designer eyeballs ~ LBB

:blink: ~ Jops

I want to run a marathon ~ Tommy

:blink: ~ Jops


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

3Maltmom said:


> I would love to meet every Mill owner in the world, and sock them in the face.


:HistericalSmiley:

Great one!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd like to meet every Mill owner and cage THEM for the rest of their lives.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::w00t:


3Maltmom said:


> I'd like to meet Cosy ~ LBB
> 
> Oh shut your perverted trap ~ Jops
> 
> ...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I would like to meet the friend of my Mom that left her a ton of money when she past and gave my girls a chance to go to college without student loans and thank her so much. She has no idea how much she has helped my family out. My one daughter is going to grad school at Penn state for her PhD in chemistry, she wants to do something to help people and my other daughter graduated from San Francisco state and is writing grants working with the homeless. How blessed can I am. Thanks you Micky.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I would love to meet my great-grandpa. I was two when he passed, so never met him. I've heard so many stories about him, and it would be an honor to meet him. I kind of also wish that I could see my childhood dog again. Sometimes I miss my Mindy girl.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone for sharing. I'm sorry it took me so long to get back to this thread.




Matilda's mommy said:


> I love you Jacqui, your one I would love to meet:hugging:


Paula, you are one of the kindest people I know! Thank you! :hugging:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow! SO many great answers! 
Gotta agree on a few... Definitely Jesus, and I LOVE the answer about the mill breeders!! *HI5*

I would add Joe McIntyre as he is one of my all time favorite singers (*SWOON*) and also I would have loved to hang with Gene Kelly, Glenn Miller and Sammy Davis Jr. (to name a few).To watch the masters mentioned above work their chosen magic I think would be amazing! Can you imagine being a fly on the wall when Sammy made records!? Or when Gene perfected his dance steps?? (he was a perfectionist lol)


----------

